# Jetter Safety



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So we're all jetting full time but gotta do it safe. Alway wear eye protection. Here's a pic of my small jetter. Focus on the components. First a water shutoff inline between the nozzle and jetter. I used a trigger gun for my electric setup, however a foot pedal is just as good and I use one for my bigger jetter. The big jetters (4018+)can use the remote control or a foot pedal as well. Main thing is have a water shutoff just in case the water needs to be shutoff quickly. Shutting off the water supply will only destroy the pump.

Next the hose. Notice the red-white-red tape? This is my 5' mark and tells me to shut the water off when pulling out of the cleanout. A short (5'-15') different colored hose can be used for the bigger jetters. 

In case you think jetters aren't dangerous, here's a link to Jetter's Edge http://www.thejettersedge.com.au/articles-training/jetter-injuries. Those australians got jetting down to a science but even they get bit.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We have blown gravel out of new construction lines from a manhole many times before. That stuff comes out of there like a million little BBs. Eye protection is a must. A leader hose is good too. I have seen a nozzle pulled out of a shallow clean out to quickly and whip around thru the air, that could kill someone. Eye protection and a hard hat are a must on my Jetter jobs


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.public-health.uiowa.edu/face/reports/report-049.htm


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What about a GFCI on the plug?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

You know, when I'm jetting I often think about the potential dangers if and when something goes wrong but this is a great post to remind is to never ever become complacent. I have yet to wear safety goggles while jetting but I know its only a matter of time. That link you posted is scary. Always be aware.

One thing to also remember isn't just the nozzle getting loose but also the hoses on the pump bursting or the pump malfunctioning and blowing. You will never expect an accident and all you can do is plan for the worst and PAY ATTENTION. Maintenance is also important. Replacing worn hoses is important before they burst.

A coworker had the hydraulic pump on our pipe bursting machine explode on him while pulling a line. He was wearing eye protection and the oil shot out of one hose under high pressure and sliced his throat. It cut him badly and got infected but he was fine. His voice was affected for a while due to the impact of the oil.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> What about a GFCI on the plug?


Totally forgot about. Thanks for the reminder and will do.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a good reminder and safety is my downfall. 
I wear eyeglasses so that part is covered. I do need to be more safety conscious. I've already had a couple close calls due to my impatience. Looking at those graphic pictures was an eye opener. Thanks


----------

